# Vasoline



## preditor (Sep 25, 2005)

i had a milk that had that awful white film that is so hard(Impossible) to get off. i decided to rub it with Vasoline and believe it or not it worked the bottle looks tons better.
      Preditor[8D]


----------



## David E (Sep 29, 2005)

Good idea pred., I have used baby oil and it clears up the sickness also. Will try Vaseline probally will stay clear longer.
 Dave


----------

